# rlogin

## dgrabow

I've installed rlogin, but it doesn't work from my user account:

rcmd: socket: Permission denied

however, it works from the root account.  What permissions do I have to set to allow this from the user account?

----------

## klieber

 *dgrabow wrote:*   

> What permissions do I have to set to allow this from the user account?

 

Not sure for rlogin, but you definitely have to add the user account to a specific group.  Look in /etc/group and chances are, you'll see a group in there that makes sense. (like, rlogin  :Smile: )

----------

## delta407

rlogin might be trying to bind to a priviledged port (i.e. < 1024). I don't have a manpage on me, so I can't tell you, but you might want to look in to that.

----------

## tomte

if you can avoid it, don't use rlogin or telnet, try to get the habit to use ssh or the like for all your remote connections.

allowing connections via rlogin or telnet  isn't a good idea if you aren't sure you can trust anyone that may connect to them (that means everyone if the machine is connected to the net)

just a hint in the IHMO right direction.

regards,

tom

----------

## dgrabow

I would normally use ssh, but this is going over a VPN into work, and I don't have an sshd running there.  It should be encrypted by the VPN though.

Anyway, I figured out the problem.

chown root rlogin

chgrp root rlogin

chmod 4555 rlogin

This should allow a regular user to use rlogin.

----------

